# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  RDF - Rotary Drum Filter - Q&A by Republik Gading Koi Professional Pond Builder

## Glenardo

Halo semua

Ini thread untuk tanya jawab seputar RDF, informasi kami sajikan disini.

Monggo

Salam

GY

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Nice...kalo ad yg mau asking g siap bantu sebisanya cmiiw ya bros
> Least i can do to the koi society


wah mantep suhu rdf siap membantu....  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Pompa 75 tonnya udh dihitung dikurangi tinggi head om biar ketahuan flow sebenarnya pompa tersebut

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Pake rdf gak takut pompa makan asalkan pompa pake mt43 . Dulu pake wasser rasanya gampang mampet screen. Sejak ganti mt43 lumayan lebih stabil , cuma yg saya rasakan filter maturenya jadi lebih lama ya , sudah 5 bulan kolam berjalan namun matala mat setelah RDF masih kinclong banget gak ada keliatan coklat2 pertumbuhan bakteri. Mungkin karena ikan kedikitan juga jumlahnya.


Gak pakai bakteri starter om?

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BUDAKOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

kalo saya lihat rata2 secara umum pandangan orang terhadap RDF adalah mahal dan ya memang faktanya bagi kantong saya secara pribadi harganya mahal. walaupun namanya mahal atau murah itu adalah hal yg relatif bagi setiap orang. saya punya saran apabila berkenan para sesepuh disini yang sudah pake rdf lama ada baiknya mungkin sharing secara detail nih ke forum mengenai seberapa worth sih kita mengeluarkan uang sampai 20 juta lebih untuk memakai RDF. terutama sharing dari segi hitung hitungan balik modalnya. misalkan contoh saja  dengan RDF mengurangi frekuensi kuras chamber sebanyak berapa (per kuras habis berapa rupiah) dll . sehingga bisa jadi bahan pertimbangan bagi yg belum memakai RDF. karena terkadang kalo tidak dijabarkan KEUNTUNGANNYA secara detail oleh para penggunanya maka yg belum pernah pakai pasti tidak akan mengerti sehingga hanya memiliki persepsi RDF = MAHAL

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

thanks glen akan segera dicoba. soalnya kemaren ada masalah selenoid pernah gak mau nutup dan akhirnya garasi banjir karena kolam lupa buat overflow :Cry:

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra T

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra T

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

Terima kasih semuanya..kami hadir di sini untuk menjawab pertanyaan maupun konsultasi

Gading Koi merupakan pionner Rotary Drum Filter di Indonesia sejak tahun 2011. Kami erat bekerja sama dengan Pak Sven dari 2011 untuk pengembangan model RDF hingga terkini.
Sudah ratusan unit kami instalasi di Jawa maupun luar Jawa . Terima kasih atas kepercayaan teman teman kepada kami.

Kami bisa di hubungi di
WA ( Glen) di 0816900003

maupun

WA (Andi ) di 081806174246

Terima kasih

----------

